# Sticky  RESOURCE: Recovery/12-step



## TruSeeker777

http://christians-in-recovery.org/

http://www.12step.org

http://www.nacronline.com

http://www.alcoholicsvictorious.org/12-steps.html


----------



## TruSeeker777

Topical Index of Bible Verses for People in Recovery


----------



## philm

*There is a 12 Step Program for Social Anxiety-- it's called Social Phobics Anonymous.*

The web address is-- *http://www.healsocialanxiety.com*

I highly recommend it-- I now have an 80% reduction of my Social Anxiety thanks to Social Phobics Anonymous.

Best,

Phil M.


----------



## philm

Already in other 12 Step programs? You may find this very interesting--

*For Those in Other 12 Step Programs-- How to Get The 12 Steps To Work For Your Social Anxiety Too. (The Key is the Social Phobics Anonymous 12 Step Fellowship With Other SA sufferers-- along with some tools unique to the SPA program).*

It has worked for me...

Best,

Phil M.

http://www.healsocialanxiety.com


----------



## philm

philm said:


> *There is a 12 Step Program for Social Anxiety-- it's called Social Phobics Anonymous.*
> 
> The web address is-- *http://www.healsocialanxiety.com*
> 
> I highly recommend it-- I now have an 80% reduction of my Social Anxiety thanks to Social Phobics Anonymous.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Phil M.


Update: We've since added a second telephone support group and we now have groups starting in California, the UK and possibly Maryland.

If you'd like to start a local group let us know. We are a free, volunteer run organization.

Like most modern 12 Step organizations your faith is personal (we don't get into that) and optional (we don't get into that either).

Best,

Phil M.

http://www.healsocialanxiety.com

.


----------



## philm

philm said:


> philm said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is a 12 Step Program for Social Anxiety-- it's called Social Phobics Anonymous.*
> 
> The web address is-- *http://www.healsocialanxiety.com*
> 
> I highly recommend it-- I now have an 80% reduction of my Social Anxiety thanks to Social Phobics Anonymous.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Phil M.
> 
> 
> 
> Update: We've since added a second telephone support group and we now have groups starting in California, the UK and possibly Maryland.
> 
> If you'd like to start a local group let us know. We are a free, volunteer run organization.
> 
> Like most modern 12 Step organizations your faith is personal (we don't get into that) and optional (we don't get into that either).
> 
> Best,
> 
> Phil M.
> 
> http://www.healsocialanxiety.com
> 
> .
Click to expand...

_*Just another update-- Social Phobics Anonymous (12 Steps for Social Anxiety and related problems) now has meetings (support groups) in: *_

Colorado

Houston, Texas

Oklahoma City

Indiana

With meetings starting soon in Tennessee.

**And we have 2 telephone conference support groups.**

(Where you can call into a free conference call from anywhere on Wednesdays and Saturdays).

***Plus we provide free help (and have a section on our website devoted to assisting you with) starting your own local support group if you are interested.

**All of our groups are free and use an 'open ended' 12 Step program (that allows for all self help methods to be discussed in the groups and do not require you to believe in God, although you can also use the 12 Steps in combination wioth your faith also if you wish).

Best,

Phil, Social Phobics Anonymous http://www.healsocialanxiety.com

P.S. A big thanks to the SAS forums. SAS was one of the first websites to list us in their links section when we were getting started almost 3 years ago (as well as letting us post here on the board).

Consequently SAS was a big help in getting us started (although SAS of course is committed to a wide range of recovery approaches and not just our approach). And we are very appreciative!

.

.


----------



## philm

*Social Phobics Anonymous *(12 Steps for Social Anxiety) now has a *free online library (free literature on how to recover from Social Anxiety). *

**We plan to keep updating the library so keep checking back periodically.

*To view the library go to: http://www.spalibrary.org *

.


----------



## sean7phil

Just another update (now 2010), the web address for t*he free online library of pamphlets for Social Anxiety Anonymous / Social Phobics Anonymous has been changed to: *http://healsocialanxiety.com/SPAOnlineLibrary.html

Social Anxiety Anonymous / Social Phobics Anonymous continues to grow in the USA and now also overseas--

Many thanks to SAS for allowing us to post these notices here for all these years!



philm said:


> *Social Phobics Anonymous *(12 Steps for Social Anxiety) now has a *free online library (free literature on how to recover from Social Anxiety). *
> 
> **We plan to keep updating the library so keep checking back periodically.
> 
> *To view the library go to: http://www.spalibrary.org *
> 
> .


----------



## bloodswordfire1473

SLAA 12 step deal with social, sexual, emotional anorexia....well that's me all over i've just realised so I keep in touch with them


----------



## Sunshine009

12 step in link below, nonreligious groups though


----------



## Keith

Emotions Anonymous chat group, the only requirement is to desire to get well emotionally, they meet every night:

http://eshcentral.org/

Emotions Anonymous is a twelve-step organization, similar to Alcoholics Anonymous. Our fellowship is composed of people who come together in weekly meetings for the purpose of working toward recovery from emotional difficulties. EA members are from many walks of life and are of diverse ages, economic status, social and educational backgrounds. The only requirement for membership is a desire to become well emotionally.


----------



## czersalad19

i hate 12 step


----------

